# Bei Explosion in iPad2 Fabrik von Foxconn sterben 2 Menschen



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

Tomshardware.com berichtete vor wenigen Minuten über eine Explosion, welche sich um 15 Uhr Ortszeit (MEZ+6h) in einem iPad2 Produktionsgebäude der Firma Foxconn, in Chengdu/China, ereignet hat. Die Explosion im Gebäude A05 des Foxconn-Werkes ließ Trümmer durch die Gegend fliegen und Rauch steigt auf. Nach einer offiziellen Foxconn Mitteilung wurden zwei Arbeiter getötet und 16 weitere verletzt.

10 Feuerwehrfahrzeuge, 10 Ambulanzen und viele Polizeikräfte seien am Einsatzort. Die Situation sei inzwischen unter Kontrolle, womit man nun die Aufmerksamkeit auf die Verletzten wenden könne. 
Foxconn teilte mit, das man uneingeschränkt mit den Behörden zusammen arbeiten werde, um die Ursachen für die Explosion zu klären. Erste Reporte schließen menschliche Faktoren aus.

Foxconn gab auch folgendes Statement ab:



> "Production has been suspended at the site of the explosion until the  completion of the investigation. The safety of our employees is our  highest priority and we will do whatever is required to determine and  address the cause of this tragic accident"


Frei Übersetzt: 
"Die Produktion wurde auf dem Gelände der Explosion bis zur Beendigung der Untersuchungen unterbrochen. Die Sicherheit unserer Arbeiter  ist unsere höchste Priorität und wir werden alles tun was erforderlich ist, um heraus zu finden, was die Ursache für dieses tragische Unglück war."

Auch Apple teilte seine tiefe Trauer über die Tragödie in Chengdu mit. Weiter sprach das Unternehmen seine Anteilnahme gegenüber den Opfern und Ihren Familien aus.

Auf YouTube gibt es inzwischen auch ein Video, das anscheinend den Unglücksort nach der Explosion zeigt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7esJbKxGdwA​ 
Quelle:Explosion in iPad 2 Factory at Foxconn Kills Two


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist enorm. Ich frage mich, wie das passieren konnte, denn meine Logik würde mir keinen Faktor bieten, wie sich eine Explosion hätte ereignen können. Doch die wirkliche Tragödie dahinter ist doch der Verlust der Menschenleben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Mai 2011)

War sicher ein Akku oder mehrere die explodierten. 

Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen durch Arbeitsunfälle, lasst daraus nicht wieder ein riesen Skandal werden

Trotzdem mein Beileid.


----------



## s|n|s (22. Mai 2011)

Die erste Negativschlagzeile über Foxconn. Nicht!

In so einer 12 Stunden-Schicht können schon mal Unfälle passieren.


----------



## BlackDeath (22. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> War sicher ein Akku oder mehrere die explodierten.
> 
> Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen durch Arbeitsunfälle, lasst daraus nicht wieder ein riesen Skandal werden
> 
> Trotzdem mein Beileid.


 
Warte es ab, bald will die CDU diese teuflischen Ipads verbieten


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist schlimm, immer wieder schlimm wenn Menschen sterben müssen - auch wenn es Teil des Lebens ist

@BlackDeath.. Deinen Humor möchte ich - ehrlich gesagt - nicht haben


----------



## Sonnentierchen (22. Mai 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Doch die wirkliche Tragödie dahinter ist doch der Verlust der Menschenleben.


 
Wenn, dann hier dito! Was soll denn der Mist von wegen 'Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen'? Es ist immer tragisch, wenn Menschen sterben, und nur weil auf dem Bau mehr Menschen sterben, heisst das doch nicht, dass man das hier als nicht wichtig erachten muss. Fuer mich zeigt das nur, dass mal wieder gesparrt wurde. Und zwar and den Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Klar sind Unfaelle nie ganz auszuschliessen, aber Unternehmen sparen einfach immer, und immer zuerst an 'unwichtigen' Faktoren, und das ist in erster Linie die Sicherheit. Wenn auf dem Bau mehr Menschen sterben ist das genauso tragisch, und heisst fuer mich, dass dort einfach noch mehr gesparrt wird. Aber wie gesagt, 'nur' weil woanders mehr Menschen sterben, sollte man das andere nicht unter den Teppich kehren!


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Mai 2011)

Tja, vielleicht sind wohl ein paar Akkus explodiert oder so...

Aber dieser Satz von Foxconn macht mich echt sauer: 


> The safety of our employees is our highest priority and we will do whatever is required to determine and address the cause of this tragic accident



Pah, Foxconn achtet auf die Arbeiter


----------



## Stricherstrich (22. Mai 2011)

Sie wurden nicht getötet, sie sind gestorben. Klingt meinermeinung nach komisch, so als wenn jemand die umgebracht hätte.

OnTopic: Ist ziemlich Krass, aber das 2 Mitarbeiter gestorben sind fehlt bei den Selbstmordmassaker bei denen eh nicht auf, trotzdem hart.


----------



## Star_KillA (22. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> War sicher ein Akku oder mehrere die explodierten.
> 
> Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen durch Arbeitsunfälle, lasst daraus nicht wieder ein riesen Skandal werden
> 
> Trotzdem mein Beileid.


 Jup , oder in Lybien.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2011)

Krass....
Man kann nur hoffen das es keine weitere Opfer gibt oder verletzte !


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2011)

Sonnentierchen schrieb:


> Wenn, dann hier dito! Was soll denn der Mist von wegen 'Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen'?


 
Es geht auch nicht um nur das von dir Zitiere sondern um das ganze, dass man daraus kein Skandal machen muss. Es ist schlimm das Leute sterben mussten und auch verletzt wurden. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Unfälle passieren halt immer wieder, besonders in solchen Ausbeuterländern. Dafür extra eine News zu schreiben, ist etwas übertrieben.
Finde ich genauso nervig, wie wenn in den Nachrichten jeder poplige Anschlag, wo ein paar Leute sterben erwähnt wird...


----------



## El Sativa (22. Mai 2011)

klar, schlimm ist es, wenn menschen sterben. aber dieses phänomen soll auch andernorts vorkommen. meist auf natürliche weise, 
was ja keine nachricht wert ist. 
aber sobald nen verruchtes unternehmen dahintersteckt, oder es leichen im dutzend vom himmel regnet, wird ne welle draus gemacht.
ich hab im leben auch schon die eine oder andere person zu grabe tragen müssen. das war für mich von interesse. 
aber unser mitleid ist meist nur geheuchelt, mit dem hintergedanken; "zum glück ist es mir nicht passiert."
die nachrichten werden gelesen, gehört und sich angeschaut, bis man merkt, wie die presse das thema ausschlachtet, wie einseitig von versagen oder sonstige negativen vorfälle schlagzeilen gemacht wird.
ich geb wenigstens zu, das es mir auf der einen seite total jacke ist, auf der anderen seite weiß ich wie die angehörigen sich fühlen, und kann die so wenigsten ehrlich bemitleiden.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

Da ja einige hier wohl anscheinend die News an sich schwer langweilend/unnötig empfinden, vielleicht noch ein kleiner Zusatz, der für diese die news wichtiger macht, von mir aber aufgrund von Pietät, nicht in die News eingeflossen ist, bzw. nur nebenläufig.

Die Produktion ist eingestellt worden, daher wird davon ausgegangen, das es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt, und die Preise ansteigen.

So interessanter für Mr. und Mrs. Hardware?


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Mir persönlich immer noch egal, da ich nicht vor habe irgendwas von Apple zu kaufen, da gibt es gute Alternativen, die das selbe für weniger leisten 
So wie ich die Ausbeuterbetriebe da kenne wird der normale Betriebe binnen weniger Tage wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

Geht mir genau so, würde man das aber auf alle Bereiche übertragen, und nur darüber berichten, was >80% der Leute interessiert, dann wären allen News Seiten verdammt leer.


----------



## Hansaplast (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Unfälle passieren halt immer wieder, besonders in solchen Ausbeuterländern. Dafür extra eine News zu schreiben, ist etwas übertrieben.
> Finde ich genauso nervig, wie wenn in den Nachrichten jeder poplige Anschlag, wo ein paar Leute sterben erwähnt wird...



Aber sowas von!
Es verlangt schon stärkeren Tobak um dich für einen Augenblick aus deiner Abgestumpftheit zu reißen.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Mich interessiert hauptsächlich die Erhöhung des Wissens der Menschheit, ob da wer stirbt ist mir egal, ob 100, 1000 oder Millionen, aber das ist jetzt Offtopic.

EDIT: Wieso hast du einen Teil von deinem Post wieder gelöscht? Muss ich jetzt jedes mal zitieren, damit nichts unter den Tisch fällt?


----------



## Blackstacker (22. Mai 2011)

wäre das jetzt nicht Foxconn die was mit Apple zu tuen haben sondern irgendeine andere Chinesiche Firma bei der 10 tot wären dann hätte das niemanden intressiert das ist halt nunmal China und dort ist arbeitssicherheit und ähnliches ein fremdwort da es millionen ersatz arbeitskräfte gibt die beliebig austauschbar sind.
Ein toter arbeiter in China ist den Unternehmen genau so egal wie ein umgefallener Sack Reis 

sorry der Sack Reis könnte der Firma wichtiger sein weil er nicht so schnell ersetzt werden kann und die Arbeiter sauer werden könnten wenns kein mittagessen gibt


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

> "Production has been suspended at the site of the explosion until the completion of the investigation. The safety of our employees is our highest priority and we will do whatever is required to determine and address the cause of this tragic accident"


Diese Sätze sind da wirklich nur leere Phrasen, um sich in der westlichen Gutmenschenwelt nicht unbeliebt zu machen. In Wirklichkeit setzen die jetzt Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung, damit die Produktion möglichst schnell nach altem Muster weitergeht und in Kürze schon der nächste Unfall passiert.


----------



## Eckism (22. Mai 2011)

Das IPad2 ist ja nen bombastischer Erfolg......

Apple verdient soviel Kohle mit seinen Produkten, warum legen sie da nicht Wert drauf, das sie wenigstens unter Menschenwürdigend Bedingungen produziert werden?

Unfälle passieren, das ist zwar richtig, aber bei Foxconn scheint es ja nun nicht wirklich selten zu passieren, das da jemand wegen Apple zu tode kommt...


----------



## Korat (22. Mai 2011)

hab mir gerade den bericht über die quellenangabe angesehen. O.o die Konkurrenz ist schnell dabei


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Mai 2011)

Sonnentierchen schrieb:


> Wenn, dann hier dito! Was soll denn der Mist von wegen 'Kommt schon, auf dem Bau sterben mehr Menschen'? Es ist immer tragisch, wenn Menschen sterben, und nur weil auf dem Bau mehr Menschen sterben, heisst das doch nicht, dass man das hier als nicht wichtig erachten muss. Fuer mich zeigt das nur, dass mal wieder gesparrt wurde. Und zwar and den Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Klar sind Unfaelle nie ganz auszuschliessen, aber Unternehmen sparen einfach immer, und immer zuerst an 'unwichtigen' Faktoren, und das ist in erster Linie die Sicherheit. Wenn auf dem Bau mehr Menschen sterben ist das genauso tragisch, und heisst fuer mich, dass dort einfach noch mehr gesparrt wird. Aber wie gesagt, 'nur' weil woanders mehr Menschen sterben, sollte man das andere nicht unter den Teppich kehren!


 
Wenn du für jeden Todesfall im Zusammenhang mit IT einen Newsthread eröffnen willst oder sonst jeden Todesfall könntest du gar nicht mehr mitlesen!

Das einzige perverse ist, das es nur jemanden interessiert weil es um die IPAD2 Fabrik geht, wenn in einem Kuhfutterladen jemanden von einem Hubstabler überfahren worden wäre, würde es niemanden interessieren. 

Interessanter hingegen ist die Selbstmordserie die sich bei Foxconn ereignet hat. Unfälle gibts überall, deshalb haben wir das Wort "Unfall" auch als solches definiert


----------



## Anchorage (22. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist schlimm, immer wieder schlimm wenn Menschen sterben müssen - auch wenn es Teil des Lebens ist
> 
> @BlackDeath.. Deinen Humor möchte ich - ehrlich gesagt - nicht haben



Überall auf der Welt Sterben Menschen das ist eine ganz normale sache um genau zu sein .


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn du für jeden Todesfall im Zusammenhang mit IT einen Newsthread eröffnen willst oder sonst jeden Todesfall könntest du gar nicht mehr mitlesen!
> 
> Das einzige perverse ist, das es nur jemanden interessiert weil es um die IPAD2 Fabrik geht, wenn in einem Kuhfutterladen jemanden von einem Hubstabler überfahren worden wäre, würde es niemanden interessieren.
> 
> Interessanter hingegen ist die Selbstmordserie die sich bei Foxconn ereignet hat. Unfälle gibts überall, deshalb haben wir das Wort "Unfall" auch als solches definiert



Naja, es kommt aber schon drauf an, wie die Leute sterben. Wäre ein Regal umgefallen, hätte das niemanden interessiert. Hier ist aber eine wohl größere Explosion passiert. Ich befürchte auch das es bei den 2 Arbeitern nicht bleiben wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Mai 2011)

Es sterben jährlich 150 Menschen durch herunterfallende Kokosnüsse, von dem liest man nichts..

War es eine grosse Explosion, weiss du etwas darüber? Hing wohl mit den Akkus zusammen, oder haben sie schon eine Ursache gefunden?

Foxconn hat schon vielen Menschen das Leben gekostet, was man da alles so liest (Selbstmordserie) und jetzt noch ein Unfall.
Wer weiss was die dort für Arbeitsbedinungen haben


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn da Trümmer rum fliegen, und man sich das Video anschaut, dann scheint das schon etwas größeres gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Mai 2011)

Muss ein alptraum sein bei der Arbeit zu sterben, einen sinnloseren Tod kann man wohl nicht haben.

Das traurige ist dazu das die Arbeiter sicher aus armen Familien stammen.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Mai 2011)

Korat schrieb:


> hab mir gerade den bericht über die quellenangabe angesehen. O.o die Konkurrenz ist schnell dabei


Was meinst du damit? Glaubst du nur Apple baut Tablets?
Nur weil da Werbung für ein anderes Produkt statt dem iPad eingeblendet wird ist es schlimm?
Klar. Zu Apple/Foxconn News muss zwingend iPad Werbung eingeblendet werden sonst ist das ein Skandal.


----------



## drbeckstar (23. Mai 2011)

Schlimm das es passiert ist. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele in der it (produktion) täglich sterben. egal ob er umfällt oder etwas explodiert. Die leute sind dann nicht erwähnenswert oder ?


----------



## majorguns (24. Mai 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> klar, schlimm ist es, wenn menschen sterben. aber dieses phänomen soll auch andernorts vorkommen. meist auf natürliche weise,
> was ja keine nachricht wert ist.
> aber sobald nen verruchtes unternehmen dahintersteckt, oder es leichen im dutzend vom himmel regnet, wird ne welle draus gemacht.
> ich hab im leben auch schon die eine oder andere person zu grabe tragen müssen. das war für mich von interesse.
> ...


 Du spricht mir aus der Seele !


----------



## Manicmanuel (24. Mai 2011)

Dort zu arbeiten ist immernoch sicherer als in einem chinesischen Bergwerk......


----------



## zøtac (24. Mai 2011)

Hört man von Foxconn eigentlich auch irgendwann mal was gutes? 
Naja, ein grund mehr nix von dem Saftladen zu kaufen, wer sich nicht mal um die Sicherheit der Angestellten kümmern kann/will...


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2011)

Nunja, ich schätze mal das ganze wird wieder so ähnlich sein wie bei der Selbstmordgeschichte vor einiger Zeit. Ein paar Arbeiter von Foxconn nahmen sich das Leben und alle haben gleich diesen Vertrieb dafür verdammt. Wenn man die Selbstmordrate von Deutschland allerdings mal auf die Mitarbeiteranzahl dort hochgerechnet hat, dann hat sich herausgestellt, dass die verdammt weit unter dem Wert von Deutschland lagen.

Rechnen wir's doch mal hier durch:
2 Tote durch einen Arbeitsunfall bei 920.000 Mitarbeitern (wenn es größere Unfälle bisher gegeben hätte wäre davon bestimmt berichtet worden).
Und jährlich sterben 2,2 Millionen Menschen bei Arbeitunfällen, bei schätzungsweiße 3,5 Mrd. Arbeitern weltweit (ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung genommen, sehr viel mehr arbeiten bestimmt nicht) ergibt das einen Toten auf 1.591 Lebende.
Auf die 920.000 Arbeiter hochgerechnet ergibt das eine Zahl von 578 Toten im Durchschnitt. Dagegen wirkt die Zahl 2 doch geradezu lächerlich, fast so lächerlich wie gleich das Unternehmen als unsicheren Betrieb zu beschimpfen.
(Die Zahlen stammen aus Wikipedia, ich denk mal darauf kann man sich verlassen).

Natürlich will ich jetzt nicht Foxconn und die Ausbeutung der Arbeiter dort verteidigen oder gar gutheißen sondern viel mehr klarstellen, dass 2 Tote bei solch einer Firmengröße fast schon der Tagesdurchschnitt sein könnte. (!)
Ich denk mal wenn bei denen im Jahr knapp 600 Arbeiter sterben würden gäbe es bestimmt schon Berichte darüber.


----------

